# Importing Supplies/Juice



## bobmorley (18/4/20)

Has anyone tried importing juice and coils etc in lockdown? I know couriers are working? Was anyone successful. If so what site did you use?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/20)

bobmorley said:


> Has anyone tried importing juice and coils etc in lockdown? I know couriers are working? Was anyone successful. If so what site did you use?



DHL won't deliver the parcel and will store it at their local warehouse until the lockdown is over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir (18/4/20)

bobmorley said:


> Has anyone tried importing juice and coils etc in lockdown? I know couriers are working? Was anyone successful. If so what site did you use?



I know someone received a FedEx Vape mail delivery last week.


Will be very hit and miss, lucky packet spin and win and hope the parcel arrives.


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/20)

M.Adhir said:


> I know someone received a FedEx Vape mail delivery last week.
> 
> Will be very hit and miss, lucky packet spin and win and hope the parcel arrives.



They are lucky! I have had a DHL parcel sitting at the Durban warehouse for 2 weeks now.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are lucky! I have had a DHL parcel sitting at the Durban warehouse for 2 weeks now.









My ADV has been in lockdown as long as I have about 15km away from me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (18/4/20)

Moti sent me something and although DHL phoned me for my ID when it arrived in the country, they said they could not deliver until after lockdown.


----------

